# good carrier to use?



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/IRIS-Small-Pe ... s/13025248

I have recently been looking for a carrier for my hedgie which i will be taking home on the 30th. I do not want to spend around $40 for a cage that may be used like once or twice a month. Now dont get me wrong, i also do not want it to be too flimsy, or not enough ventilated, or even to small. I know i am going to get a hard sided one(from all the advice on here). but i want to make sure its a good one. I am also sorry this seems kind of like a repost to me because of all the carrier posts i have read, but from all the other post all i seen was "hard sided carrier this, hard sided carrier that" not like actual examples of what would be a good carrier and what would not(staying focused on good hard sided ones). Thanks for any LINKS,PICS, etc. and sorry again if this is a repost.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks flimsy. And there's no place that a seatbelt can go through. Doesn't seem like it would provide much more protection than a soft-sided carrier.

I'd be looking at something more along these lines if you like Walmart: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Delux ... gMethod=rr

I like this one better: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Kenne ... k/15153876
because it's sturdy AND has a place for the seatbelt to go through. Not a big fan of the extreme pink, but it does come in a variety of colors.

Here's why I like it (you can read into it for things you might want to look for when selecting your carrier): The little compartment on top has been great for storing things like hedgiewipes on a trip. The fact that the front gate comes out proved to be extraordinarily useful at the vet when a certain hedgehog did NOT want to show her doctor a booboo on her belly. He set her on the grate and was able to look up at the booboo. It's also been great during power outages/tornado threats/car rides to the vet when it's cold out - it holds snugglesafe disks just perfectly. The fact that the bottom isn't completely flat allows pee to accumulate in the "dipped"/recessed areas - which is good when they decide to go under their fleece and find the bottom of the carrier. I like that it comes apart in two - makes cleaning easy; makes storage easy; also helpful for injured hedgies - I had one with a sprained ankle who didn't want to come out. I didn't want to make it worse by reaching in, grabbing, and pulling her out, so I took the top half off for easy access.

You might be able to find it (or something like it) for less $ if you really shop around on-line. I think I was lucky with my second carrier. It's like the second one I posted... in grey/blue bottom and a cream/khaki top. I found it at a PetSmart (or maybe it was a PetCo... the names all blend together after awhile) for $15.99 about 2-3 years back.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Any like the two smhufflepuff posted would be perfect.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

When looking at those i was concerned that the front holes would be much too big for a hedgie. idk maybe not...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The holes aren't to big unless you have a very very tiny baby.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

ok good to know. thank you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The Petmate carriers are great. They are well made and airline approved. I have numerous, but the one I absolutely love love love, is this one. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInCA%2FNo

I find for hedgehogs, the top opening door is so convenient. The one I have is a different brand name but is identical except for colour as the one in the link. I suspect maybe the original manufacturer was bought out by a different company.

The door at the front opens either direction as does the one on top, or both doors can be easily removed and put back on. Only one thing I notice. This one says it has 


> Calming pheromone diffuser continually releases a soothing scent to create a tranquil space for your pet
> Replaceable pad is designed with pet-safe pheromones, herbs and other natural ingredients, scientifically proven to calm pets
> Helps minimize tension barking and nervous chewing


Mine doesn't have that and I wouldn't want it but it saya a replaceable pad so it could be removed.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Pet-T ... t/16785059

what about this one.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That one would work perfectly for you.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's way I use!


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

Christemo I believe i just ordered some stuff off of your etsy account  im really excited to get it :3

And thats the one i shall get then. Hopefully it will be available soon as they are out of stock right now...

When i go to pick up my hedgie would it be good to use a shirt with my scent on it along with other things in the carrier to keep him/her warm and cozy?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

In a bit of shameless self promotion, I th ink that you should construct yourself a carry tube, for all of your hedgehog transportation needs.  

The link in my sig will explain.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay 

Actually, if you have a small blanket on your bed, I've found that can take care of both the snuggle factor and the scent.  I usually use 2-3 big pieces of fleece and a snuggle bag, and if they're a baby ill put in a tshirt.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

I actually do have a smaller fleece blanket. I suppose around a week or a few days less I could use that as a blanket and put in the carrier. A long with the fleece scraps and anything else I feel as a just in case thing.


----------

